# New Wineador



## Chris80

Hello everyone. Over the past 2 weeks or so I have done tons of reading throughout the forum on wineadors. As my stuff will arrive today I tried going back through some threads but they're pages and pages long. Perhaps someone can jump in and fill in the blanks for me. 
Newair AW 280E, I'm going to wipe it all down with baking soda diluted in DW. I'll towel dry it from there then stuff newspaper in it to absorb and lingering plastic smell. I'll leave it over night. 
I got 4 cedar trays, when I season them I'll lightly wipe them down with DW and place them in the Wineador. 
How do I season this Wineador as a whole? I was thinking a couple of bins on exquisicat but how much? I don't have a scale so if anyone has an alternate method of figuring out how much....Wet or dry? Or should I just use a few bowls of DW? Or some soaked sponges? 
How much of the litter should I use to keep this thing going? I've read one pound where others have said two pounds. 
My plan is to media bag them and set them on the racks behind the trays. And some at the bottom. 
Now how wet are you making the litter in these or are they dry? 50% or so? I want to achieve 65-68% RH and am pushing for 66 degrees. Thanks everyone. I plan on doing heartfelt in the future but this is what I have for now. - Chris


----------



## JDom58

Hi Chris, Congrats on the new Wineador!! 

Yours is a whole bunch bigger than mine so I'm no help with how much kitty litter to work with but the seasoning sounds right, I lightly wiped down all my drawers a bit an then put a sponge in a small bowl with DW in each drawer added a couple of hygrometers at different levels and closed the door for a few days.


----------



## SeanTheEvans

lbs of litter for sure - probably at LEAST 2, maybe more, divided across the wineador.

You don't season with KL - you keep it stable once you have it all where you want it with KL

You don't soak the litter, just a light spritz if you need RH to go up - bake if you need it to go down. 

the more surface to air exposure you have with moisture, the faster seasoning will go. Speed isn't your friend though, you want all the drawers thoroughly even at the RH you choose.

Wineador is plastic, no seasoning required - just the drawers, then add media, then add cigars - keep environment stable = win


----------



## Chris80

Man I'm bummed, my trays came in by the Wineador itself is delayed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Awesome thanks. I'm so excited. Now the waiting game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

The first part of it anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

SeanTheEvans said:


> lbs of litter for sure - probably at LEAST 2, maybe more, divided across the wineador.
> 
> You don't season with KL - you keep it stable once you have it all where you want it with KL
> 
> You don't soak the litter, just a light spritz if you need RH to go up - bake if you need it to go down.
> 
> the more surface to air exposure you have with moisture, the faster seasoning will go. Speed isn't your friend though, you want all the drawers thoroughly even at the RH you choose.
> 
> Wineador is plastic, no seasoning required - just the drawers, then add media, then add cigars - keep environment stable = win


As I am seasoning my trays, am I running the Wineador at the temperature desired or am I still unplugged for this? I would think it wouldn't matter but hey I've been wrong before 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForceofWill

Chris80 said:


> As I am seasoning my trays, am I running the Wineador at the temperature desired or am I still unplugged for this? I would think it wouldn't matter but hey I've been wrong before
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kept mine turned on to my preferred temp. Remember that absolute humidity differs with temp so you might as well season at your specific temp to create your ideal RH environment.


----------



## Chris80

Makes sense. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Did I read that I'm supposed to put a piece of electric tape over the drain hole?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Did I read that I'm supposed to put a piece of electric tape over the drain hole?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think most people plug with electrical tape or food grade silicone. I've heard a few not plug the drain at all, I used electrical tape for what it's worth.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Like stuffed it down the hole plug it or just covered it with a piece or two?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Like stuffed it down the hole plug it or just covered it with a piece or two?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just covered the inside and the outside.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

calibration time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

plastic smell has to go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I had to change my outlet out to a three prong. Glad I went to electrician school. Glad there was still a ground wire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

MrCrowley39 said:


> I just covered the inside and the outside.
> 
> Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

You can get rid of the newair logo by running a hair dryer on high over it in quick passes; I've pulled three off so far with no residue, not sure if they bug you like they did me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

One of mine, I left the drain hole alone and the other one, put a piece of tape over it- no difference!!


----------



## Chris80

selpo said:


> One of mine, I left the drain hole alone and the other one, put a piece of tape over it- no difference!!


Do you get condensation?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

cigaraddict said:


> You can get rid of the newair logo by running a hair dryer on high over it in quick passes; I've pulled three off so far with no residue, not sure if they bug you like they did me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought about that too last night. It doesn't bother me yet, but once I get my trays in there we'll see 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Do you get condensation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Condensation won't form because of the drain hole being plugged or not. You will get condensation on the cooling block, if the temp inside the unit is much lower than the temp outside the unit. I noticed that if there was a 10° (give or take a degree or two) difference I'd get condensation on the cooling block. I'm planning an upgrade to replace the cooling fans on the outside of the cooling block, ones that move more air in a concentrated area, this should help create a bigger temp buffer with the goal of solving any condensation issues when I put my unit back in a non a/c controlled room. Through some trial and error you'll find what works or doesn't work for you, but at least there's enough ideas around here that something is bound to work if you need any ideas.

Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Chris80 said:


> Do you get condensation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have not noticed any issues with condensation so far.


----------



## cigaraddict

I keep mine in the basement, never had condensation 

Edit: would speck to the 10ish degree buffer; it's never above 70, and I keep my coolers at 63

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I plan to start out setting to 65 with the goal of 65% RH. I'll take it from there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ok fellas here what I've done. I've cleared out the most plastic smell as I think I could. I recalibrate my hygrometers since last night and it turns out they were all dead on. So, I have wiped all the trays and dividers down with DW and set the sponges on a ziploc bag in all 4 trays and set one more sponge all the way at the bottom. All were rung out and left damp. The unit is plugged in at set to 65. I have a hygro at top middle and bottom. Anyone have anything else I should do or check?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Chris80 said:


> Ok fellas here what I've done. I've cleared out the most plastic smell as I think I could. I recalibrate my hygrometers since last night and it turns out they were all dead on. So, I have wiped all the trays and dividers down with DW and set the sponges on a ziploc bag in all 4 trays and set one more sponge all the way at the bottom. All were rung out and left damp. The unit is plugged in at set to 65. I have a hygro at top middle and bottom. Anyone have anything else I should do or check?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To me, sounds like you need to smoke a cigar now.:grin2:


----------



## Chris80

gtechva said:


> To me, sounds like you need to smoke a cigar now.:grin2:


I agree my friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I went ahead and picked up 4 large and 4 medium aquarium media bags today. I have to go borrow a scale from someone. I will start with 2 lbs of the kl and try do distribute it evenly once I feel the drawers are seasoned. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ok, top hygro reads 67* 69%Rh, middle reads 65* 73%, and the bottom reads 67* 68%. Sponges seemed pretty dry. 
Thoughts or concerns at this point? It's been 9 hours since seasoning the drawers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I put one 4oz sac of exquisicat behind each ofmy four trays and a 16oz sac on the bottom. I put them in dry. Oh also, I have some water droplets in the back by the drain hole 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I put some cheapo sticks in two of the trays. Let's see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Is there any harm in me throwing my boxes in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

If you wiped the trays they should acclimate sooner; if it holds your desired % empty for a 24 hour period you should be good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I wiped them all down last night and they held all day. About an hour ago I threw some sticks in. My only worry is the condensation but I put the kl sac there to catch it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

I wouldn't advise that. 

Drawers -> media -> cigars

Also, not sure how long you've been at it, but I imagine it should take quite a long time to actually season those drawers. Wiping them will spike the AIR's humidity, which is what you're reading when you take measurement, not the internal humidity within the wood, which will take much more time to change. You want the wood to reach your point, then add KL, then once it's where you want it to be, and stays there, THEN cigars. Do you really want to worry about swings and battles while your sticks are in there? I wouldn't.

I haven't done this part yet though, but when I do - I imagine I'll spend at least a week or two dialing in before adding my stash.


----------



## Chris80

Should i unplug or leave it running? I Will continue to season drawers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I wiped all the trays down again. Left the damp sponges in each drawer and left another all the way at the bottom damp in the dish of DW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I currently have it running set for the highest temp of 66


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans

Chris80 said:


> Should i unplug or leave it running? I Will continue to season drawers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I said, I'm no pro, but I'd imagine you'd want to keep it as you will usually be using it. Keep variables similar/same as much as possible as you work towards final goal.

But I also calibrate hygros with the Boveda that I'll be aiming for an RH closest to. Just makes sense to me to not work outside of the intended environment.


----------



## Chris80

I appreciate all the help guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

There is quite a bit of condensation on the bottom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

This is what happened to me when the temp inside the Wineador is lower than the outside ambient temp. You have two choices, fight it without changing ambient conditions (trial and error) or change the ambient conditions to be within a certain temp range to prevent condensation from even forming. 

Had the a/c controlled room not helped I would have put kitty litter (in a media bag) on the drain hole ledge and just kept swapping it out. I'm also going to try better cooling fans on the outside of the cooling block. On Amazon.ca (I'm in Canada but, I'd be surprised if .com didn't have it) I found a brand called AC Infinity (Air Titan S7) & the fan controller. The controller can be programmed to increase/decrease fan speed based on specified temps you enter. The theory is with more air moving across the back of the cooling block the temp differential of the outside ambient temp to the inside temp can be greater. 

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

That's such a tiny ledge where the drain hole is...do you balance it on a shelf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> That's such a tiny ledge where the drain hole is...do you balance it on a shelf?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The kitty litter? I moved mine to an a/c controlled room so I never had to try it. You won't need a large bag but you will need to change every day or every other depending on your needs.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Grrrr I was hoping this wouldn't lead to work hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39

Chris80 said:


> Grrrr I was hoping this wouldn't lead to work hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry pal, I had the same thoughts when I started having issues with my setup too but it does get better and a little easier once you go through the growing pains.......er um I mean learning curve.

Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

The thing is it has to stay in the dining room. She doesn't want it in the living room. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I'm you tubing it now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Chris80 said:


> There is quite a bit of condensation on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Put a media bag filled with KL or beads over the drain hole to absorb the condensation.

I ran a PC case fan up through my drain hole and then plugged it with clear silicon. It works wonders

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Chris80

Drummerguy1584 said:


> Put a media bag filled with KL or beads over the drain hole to absorb the condensation.
> 
> I ran a PC case fan up through my drain hole and then plugged it with clear silicon. It works wonders
> 
> "Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


That space is so tiny how do you get it to stay? Do you lean it on one of the wire racks? I'm still seasoning my trays so I still have no sticks in there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

Chris80 said:


> That space is so tiny how do you get it to stay? Do you lean it on one of the wire racks? I'm still seasoning my trays so I still have no sticks in there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My setup can be found here on the first page:

I moved said media bag out of the way for pictures but it just lays over the drain hole

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9985-wineador-installing-fans.html?highlight=

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Chris80

Thank you for posting that. Which cooler do you have? My ledge is like an inch wide


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drummerguy1584

I have a Whynter SNO 16 bottle


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Chris80

Ahhhh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

What I will have to do is have a media bag laying on the rack and the shelf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I have also seen where the bag is laid on the very bottom to catch the runoff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

My plan is to have my 1lb media bag at the very bottom in the back and have 4 oz bag at each tray maybe with a 65% boveda as well at each tray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Do you have a basement to put the cooler in? None of mine have ever had condensation; I keep the air at 74 upstairs and have them in the basement set at 63 (the newairs) (obviously cooler downstairs but not sure if temp exactly)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

No basements here where I live. We're technically right on the water table here :/ I am at the mercy of this old house. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Damn, media bag on the drain hole to grab moisture as it drops is the only/best option. Just keep your trays away from the rear of the bottom two/three shelves and you should be safe. If you want to keep your cooler colder than 66 you already have the condensation so it can't get worse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

cigaraddict said:


> Damn, media bag on the drain hole to grab moisture as it drops is the only/best option. Just keep your trays away from the rear of the bottom two/three shelves and you should be safe. If you want to keep your cooler colder than 66 you already have the condensation so it can't get worse
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing about making it colder since the condensation will be there. I also thought about sprinkling kl and filling up the little cavity where the drain plug is but I fear it won't dicipate quick enough and will either over flow and pool up. Mold would be my fear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cigaraddict

Chris80 said:


> I was thinking the same thing about making it colder since the condensation will be there. I also thought about sprinkling kl and filling up the little cavity where the drain plug is but I fear it won't dicipate quick enough and will either over flow and pool up. Mold would be my fear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep the bag on top with the hole plugged; if you get a lot of moisture than just switch it with a dry bag every now and then. Better to have an option that allows moisture removal than "pooling" in the drain hole filled with KL. plus if the moisture is constant the KL will never dry and like you said lead to mold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Thanks buddy. I'kl keep y'all updated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

This morning at 5:30 I took out all the sponges and the shallow dish of DW and replaced them with my KL sacks. My reading were TEMP/RH 70/66 - 68/68 and 67/72. 
I just got home it is now 613 and my reading ls are 69/63 - 68/65 and 67/67. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Oh yea, my sponges were still slightly damp. 
I put all the KL in dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

The readings are from top to bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

Here is how I did it- wipe the drawers down and placed a couple of dishes with DW and sponge in with the newer plugged in and set at 66F. It took about two days for the Rh to get to 70 and left it there for another 24 hrs. Then , removed the Dish with DW and then placed 2lbs of KL in a tray at the bottom and left it there for another 48 hrs until Rh showed 65. left it empty for another 48 hrs and once it was still showing 65- started adding sticks- about 20 every 3 days and continued to monitor. It is a slow process but I have not had any issues since then- until I started stuffing the wineador....

....Hence the freezador:vs_laugh:


----------



## Chris80

That's basically what I have done except I spread it out throughout. I have one pound on the bottom in a media back on the back wall catching the condensation and I have 4 4oz sacks 1 on each rack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

With the exception of what the sack on the bottom is catching of the condensation, my kl is dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

What is the ambient temp in the room that the wineador is in?


----------



## Chris80

74-75 degrees


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

It's nighttime though. In the heat of the day it's higher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo

That maybe the issue but not the only reason- mine is at 72F at night and 80F in the morning and have had no issues with condensation. Ambient humidity is high here in Texas and am not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## Chris80

Yea I'm not to sure. Will wait and see what happens when I finally start putting sticks in there. I will protect the best I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I have dropped 1%rh on all three hygros since 530 am. Only dry kl in there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yamirstogies239

Got my wine cooler yesterday and i like it but there one issue temperature drops lower that 65 degrees even on high setting my humidity its fine got no problem with that i have a 65% boveda packs so it keeps it around there but i just wanted to know if its fine for temperature to be low and how low can it be without ruining the cigar??
















Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FluorideInMyWater

when you get, or if you get a full set of drawers installed and filled with cigars in a system like this (with a max temp of 66-degrees), does the overall temperature inside the drawers run higher than 66-degrees? i'd like to get this model but i'm urked that newair only makes small humidors (cc-100, 300) with a max temp of 66.......but its a mute point if i set it for 70-degrees and the overall temp inside ends up being higher because of the drawers and sticks.


----------



## Kidvegas

FluorideInMyWater said:


> when you get, or if you get a full set of drawers installed and filled with cigars in a system like this (with a max temp of 66-degrees), does the overall temperature inside the drawers run higher than 66-degrees? i'd like to get this model but i'm urked that newair only makes small humidors (cc-100, 300) with a max temp of 66.......but its a mute point if i set it for 70-degrees and the overall temp inside ends up being higher because of the drawers and sticks.


Bro.....I've seen you all over the boards with this! What's the problem? Grab yourself a Wineador and do what we've all been doing for years.....this ain't rocket science!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## FluorideInMyWater

Kidvegas said:


> Bro.....I've seen you all over the boards with this! What's the problem? Grab yourself a Wineador and do what we've all been doing for years.....this ain't rocket science!
> 
> Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


actually the problem is i was assaulted by a gang 2 years ago and suffered brain damage to the right frontal lobe of my grey matter, so i have a harder time now making any kind of decisions. i'm not trying to annoy or irritate. its just a fact, and at this point it is like "rocket-science" for me. my iq dropped from 136 to 89. i hope that explains things for you.


----------



## Kidvegas

FluorideInMyWater said:


> actually the problem is i was assaulted by a gang 2 years ago and suffered brain damage to the right frontal lobe of my grey matter, so i have a harder time now making any kind of decisions. i'm not trying to annoy or irritate. its just a fact, and at this point it is like "rocket-science" for me. my iq dropped from 136 to 89. i hope that explains things for you.


Sorry to hear bro.

Whatever unit your buying or have purchased just make sure to season it well before adding your stash. There's more then enough threads round these parts ta see you through.

And try not over complicating things the Wineadors are as easy as a cooler or tupper for the most part. Easy to maintain and look cool. Remember to enjoy yourself!

Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## SeanTheEvans

FluorideInMyWater said:


> when you get, or if you get a full set of drawers installed and filled with cigars in a system like this (with a max temp of 66-degrees), does the overall temperature inside the drawers run higher than 66-degrees? i'd like to get this model but i'm urked that newair only makes small humidors (cc-100, 300) with a max temp of 66.......but its a mute point if i set it for 70-degrees and the overall temp inside ends up being higher because of the drawers and sticks.


70 is too hot. 66 is fine. Over 70 you can get bugs and mold and all that good stuff 65/65 is perfect for Temp/RH

Your cigars and the wood will be the same temp as the interior-eventually.


----------

